# No reply



## Deon (2/12/15)

Hi,

I've made an order on the 5th of Nov. Received an email that not all items are in stock.
I replied to the email to confirm which items are out of stock and let you know how I would like to proceed. Sent an additional three emails since and still no reply.
Which working email can use to receive some support regarding my already paid order??

Thanks


----------



## Eequinox (2/12/15)

Deon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've made an order on the 5th of Nov. Received an email that not all items are in stock.
> I replied to the email to confirm which items are out of stock and let you know how I would like to proceed. Sent an additional three emails since and still no reply.
> ...


which vape king the one in fourways or an agent


----------



## Deon (2/12/15)

Any to be honest, just want help. I've been using the same emails as always. The sharri & sales email address.


----------



## Eequinox (2/12/15)

Deon said:


> Any to be honest, just want help. I've been using the same emails as always. The sharri & sales email address.


(011) 465 1378 give them a call better than email internet in the area is being a bit ugh !


----------

